# ADA Mini S: From the land of the rising sun



## seanmcdonnell (Feb 14, 2011)

I’m glad to finally post my first Journal, wohoo :icon_bigg. So to begin with the obligatory specs:

*Aquarium*: ADA Cube Garden MINI S, 31cm X 18cm X 24cm 
*Lighting*: SOLAR Mini S
*Filtration and heating:* Eheim 2211
*CO2*: Easycarbo, 1ml every other day
*Substrate:* ADA Aqua Soil - Amazonia
*Hardscape:* Mini Landscape Rock
*Fertilisers:* Tropica Plant Nutrition+, 2ml every 3rd day
*Maintenance:* 3 x 50% water change per week, general pruning and cleaning
*Fish*: Rasbora maculate x 10, CPD x 3 ( 2 of which are fry)
*Plants*: Hemianthus callitrichoides


The ADA aquarium, lighting, substrate and glassware were purchased on a trip to Tokyo, Japan. My hotel was located near the largest tropical fish store in Tokyo, Pau Pau Aqua Garden Ginza. So much cheaper than I could get it here is Copenhagen, Denmark.

Pic of the goodies from my hotel room. 










I loved the challenge of aquascaping in such a small space. I tried 3 very different layouts over a 1 month period before I was satisfied. The great thing about the size meant i had a new scape up and running in a few hours:icon_bigg

2/Feb/2011: Tore down the old scape that wasn't doing it for me. Managed to find an awesome stone at my LFS. Planted the Hemianthus Callitrichoides I had in the previous scape. The HC is from Tropica, Denamrk. I thought about breaking it up into smaller peaces as I originally did but i was getting great growth and decided to simply dig it up and move into the new position. 










2/Feb/2011: Finished planting. You may notice from the pic that the top left corner is barren from HC. However if the growth keeps up from my previous scape it should not be an issueroud:










2/Feb/2011: The Rasbora Maculate acclimatising. Great fish, social, curious and active!



















3/Feb/2011: Added several CRS and RCS



























6/Feb/2011: Overview shot, I know the pipes need a cleaning. Will do so soon and repost the image:angel:









6/Feb/2011: The scape is currently placed on my desk at home. 




























That's it for now, hope you enjoyed it. I hope to update on the progress on a regular basis, watch this space :icon_bigg


----------



## g01ngog (Dec 30, 2010)

I wish my desk was as clean as yours so that I can put a tank there 

Beautiful tank and set up, and I love the rasboras.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Tank and room look amazing!


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I want that desk. And your tank setup. The scape in the tank is great. I really like when the hardscape extends past the water line. Great work...


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome, I'm glad you didn't shy away from an oversized rock for the mini-s.


----------



## pomby27 (Jan 27, 2004)

nicely done, where are you putting your co2 btw?


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

very nice start! my personal preference would be to shift the hardscape slightly more to the right. HC all the way? beautiful rock choice, and thoughtfully laid out!


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

wow your room looks like something out of an ad


----------



## larryl (Jan 27, 2011)

I really like that rock... Looks like a miniature cliff face.


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Agreed, great rock!


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

I didnt know ADA made green lilly pipes :tongue: Just kidding. 
Beautiful tank it fits in nicely in your office.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Well done.

-Andrew


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

I was looking at your pipes and I was thinking "I didn't know Eheim made Lily Pipes!" XD

Nicely done tank.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

RcScRs said:


> I was looking at your pipes and I was thinking "I didn't know Eheim made Lily Pipes!" XD
> 
> Nicely done tank.


LOL i thought the Exact same thing!

This tank makes me want to start up a high tech nano (besides my ebi which i use more for function rather than looks lol im to get those shrimps to make some babies!)

Aweeesssoooommmmeeeee tank


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

really cool. great choice of fish as well.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Great start but I gotta ask, why three water changes a week?


----------



## seanmcdonnell (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys! I'm looking forward to see how this progresses and for it to take on a life of its own. 



Dollface said:


> Awesome, I'm glad you didn't shy away from an oversized rock for the mini-s.


I'm always on the lookout for great stones to use in the aquarium. The main stone is actually supported by three smaller stones. I intentionally placed gaps between them to provide shelter for the shrimps. I'll try and post a better pic of the shrimp cave :hihi:



pomby27 said:


> nicely done, where are you putting your co2 btw?


I am using liquid carbon , EasyLife Easycarbo. Has worked great for me in the past, no need to change a winning formula:icon_smil



larryl said:


> I really like that rock... Looks like a miniature cliff face.


Love the main rock also, as soon as i saw it i knew i had to get it. I find its realy difficult to get interesting rocks



bsk said:


> I didnt know ADA made green lilly pipes :tongue: Just kidding.
> Beautiful tank it fits in nicely in your office.


Ha, ha :icon_lol: Cleaning lilly pipes is a nightmare. Any tips on how to get them squeaky clean?



Fat Guy said:


> really cool. great choice of fish as well.


Yep great fish, but i was tempted to place a number of boraras brigittae I have in another Nano. I am stilll contemplating if the red of the Brigittae will have more of a wow factor than the orage/salmon colour of the Maculata. What do you think?



toofazt said:


> Great start but I gotta ask, why three water changes a week?


I have the lighting on for 10 hours a day. It means really great growth for HC but also a risk for an outbreak of algae. So for the first month or so i will do regular water changes, after that once a week will be sufficient. Also i find it easier to clean the rock when i remove some the water. Better safe than sorry.:thumbsup:


----------

